# Cloudfare CAPTCHA Problem



## Groth (22. April 2017)

Hallo Buffed,

bin seit Jahren bei euch fast taegl anwesend und finde euren Inhalt auch immer sehr gut (bis auf die etwaigen TWD spoilers, die am Anfang meiner Meinung nicht immer genug als solche benannt wurden ).

Wie auch immer, ich bekomme seit ein paar Monaten JEDES Mal, wenn ich Buffed besuchen moechte diese Nachricht, dass ich so ein daemliches Captcha ausfuellen muss. Einmal, zweimal ist ja garkein Thema, aber jedes Mal ist doch etwas viel. Sogar wenn ich nur fuer ein paar Minuten AFK bin, aber auf der Seite bleibe muss ich erneut dieses Captcha ding machen, wenn ich irgendeinen link auf der seite anklicke.

Weiß nicht, ob ich das machen muss,weil ich euch aus Mexiko aufsuche und ich deshalb erstmal als potentieller Bot angesehen werde, keine Ahnung hehe.

 Whitelisted mich doch bitte! 

 

Muchos saludos,

Groth


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2017)

Hi,

 

wir haben Mexiko damals als eine Quelle für massive DDOs-Versuche erkannt und auf die Captcha-Liste gesetzt.

Aber du hast ggfs. Glück - ich habe deine IP mal auf die Whitelist gesetzt.

 

Gruß


----------



## Groth (27. April 2017)

Hehe, dann entschuldige ich mich im Namen aller Mexikaner mal füer die ganzen DDOs Attacken, und bedanke mich auch gleich noch ganz herzlich!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2017)

Bei dem Essen und Tequila sei es ihnen verziehen


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2017)

Bei dem Essen und Tequila sei es ihnen verziehen 

 

da wäre ich vorsichtig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

